# I noticed this in the DFW Craigslist for $18500



## SkyboltJohnS (Nov 7, 2015)

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/for/5280841189.html

I just noticed this in DFW Craigslist, Pretty darn nice looking plane for $18,500! If nothing is wrong with it, it doesn't get much cheaper.


----------

